# Juicy Vapors



## Rex Smit (13/2/14)

HI
To the Juice hunters out there...

Has anyone tried the E-liquid from Juicy Vapors SA?
How do they rate?
Which flavours are better? (as they have like a million)
And is it worth the money? (at R120 for 10ml-its not cheap)


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Has anyone tried the E-liquid from Juicy Vapors SA?



Oh how annoying is their web site that all the prices are in US$? Do they hold local stock? Has anyone ordered from them and how quick was the delivery?

They do have some interesting flavours!


----------



## Zodiac (13/2/14)

I have tried about 20 of their flavours, and of them, 2 were ok and 1 was nice. The rest i didn't care for at all.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> I have tried about 20 of their flavours, and of them, 2 were ok and 1 was nice. The rest i didn't care for at all.



Thanks Zodiac you just saved me a sack of cash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Discussed in this thread as well: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...-in-cpt-that-doesnt-need-to-be-delivered.895/


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Discussed in this thread as well: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...-in-cpt-that-doesnt-need-to-be-delivered.895/



Matthee to the rescue... again! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (13/2/14)

I would say try it for yourself, as tastes is so subjective. We were a few buddies that bought about 5 bottles each and we all tried one another's flavours too. The general consensus was that, like i said, 2 was ok and 1 was nice out of the lot. As for the rest, was given away.


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> I would say try it for yourself, as tastes is so subjective. We were a few buddies that bought about 5 bottles each and we all tried one another's flavours too. The general consensus was that, like i said, 2 was ok and 1 was nice out of the lot. As for the rest, was given away.


Can you remember which were the ok ones and which one was nice?


----------



## Zodiac (13/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Can you remember which were the ok ones and which one was nice?


Yes i do @Matthee, its their RY4, i think its very good. Its on the sweet side though, but it has a unique taste which i enjoy very much. The other one is called Tribute, its a Lychee and something else fruity mix, this is the one that PBusardo raves so much about ( but to me its just 'nice' ), be careful for the throat hit on this one though, its Epic ! Angry Bird, which is now called Bitchin birdy, is also good, but to me, gets boring quickly. Theres another one, i cant recall the name, but i called it Popsicle, because that is what it was described as in their flavour list, which was nice too, very subtle flavour, oh, i remember now, its called Frozen Delight, quite enjoyable.

These were just my experiences from the 20 odd or so flavours i tried from them, and remember, taste is subjective. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> I would say try it for yourself, as tastes is so subjective.



Agreed... but I don't like the web site at all and quoting in $ is doff... I'll just support the SA Locals with decent web sites.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (13/2/14)

as it was said in the other thread...for that price it has to be outstanding. Period. Just by being labelled US does not make it better then SA, or even China 
it should also be a complex flavor to justify the price tag, not just the standard "apple" or "litchi" or whatever.


----------



## Zodiac (13/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Zodiac you just saved me a sack of cash!


And for any of you guys thinking of giving Juicy Vapors a try, you should do it tomorrow. Valentines day special, 30% off all e-liquid


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> Yes i do @Matthee, its their RY4, i think its very good. Its on the sweet side though, but it has a unique taste which i enjoy very much. The other one is called Tribute, its a Lychee and something else fruity mix, this is the one that PBusardo raves so much about ( but to me its just 'nice' ), be careful for the throat hit on this one though, its Epic ! Angry Bird, which is now called Bitchin birdy, is also good, but to me, gets boring quickly. Theres another one, i cant recall the name, but i called it Popsicle, because that is what it was described as in their flavour list, which was nice too, very subtle flavour, oh, i remember now, its called Frozen Delight, quite enjoyable.
> 
> These were just my experiences from the 20 odd or so flavours i tried from them, and remember, taste is subjective. Hope this helps.


Oh yes, thank you so much, very helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (13/2/14)

Ok. Thanks to all for the input. I have made up my mind. Juicy Vapors is not for me. At that price every flavour should be mind blowing. And I agree with Rob, that website is, to say the least, a little lame...

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (13/2/14)

From the juices I tasted from abroad, heathers heavenly vapes, fuzion, yaeliq and goodlife vapor, ectoplasma and hunger games are probably 2 of my favourites.
Didn't taste many tho due to price.
Dragonsblood was good and ry4 was good.
Didn't care much for bitchin birds but friends raved about it.


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

if you want to try some they are currently having a 30% off all flavours till midnight tonight.

They are based in Hout Bay and the flavours I tried were French Vanilla Custard, White Choc & Raspberry, Caramel Macchiatto and honestly I loved them all. They are expensive so I vape those three flavours sparingly but again I loved them all.


----------

